# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  [سوال] واسه قبولی تربیت بدنی کنکور ریاضی بدم یا تجربی ؟!

## h_asadbeigi

*در کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم یا کنکور تجربی ؟*

سلام.
بنده قصد دارم کنکور شرکت کنم برای قبولی در رشته کارشناسی پیوسته تربیت بدنی روزانه دولتی
شرایطم اینه:
-دیپلم تجربی
-فقط مطالعه دروس عمومی و زدن تست های عمومی در کنکور (دانشجو هستم با وقت کم)
-سن 21

سوالی که برام مطرحه اینه که شرکت کننده های رشته ریاضی کمتره پس یک نفر با درصد مشخص از فقط دروس عمومی باید رتبه ی بهتری داشته باشه نسبت به فردی با همون درصد ها در رشته تجربی. پس قبولی راحت تره. تایید میشه این فرضیه؟؟؟؟
از طرفی دیپلمم تجربیه با معدل 15.88 اگه درسای تخصصی کنکور تجربی رو سفید بدم ممکنه تاثیر مثبت معدل بگیرم و رتبم بهتر بشه؟

(نمیدونم سوالم رو بخش درستی مطرح کردم یا خیر ولی بخش مخصوصی پیدا نکردم براش)

بسیار بسیار ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاعی در این زمینه داره راهنماییم کنه

----------


## Goodbye forever

> *در کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم یا کنکور تجربی ؟*
> 
> سلام.
> بنده قصد دارم کنکور شرکت کنم برای قبولی در رشته کارشناسی پیوسته تربیت بدنی روزانه دولتی
> شرایطم اینه:
> -دیپلم تجربی
> -فقط مطالعه دروس عمومی و زدن تست های عمومی در کنکور (دانشجو هستم با وقت کم)
> -سن 21
> 
> ...


سلام 

علوم تجربی یا انسانی 

رشته ریاضی زیاد تربیت بدنی پذیرش نمیکنه!

بیشتر برای گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی و انسانی هستش

شما میتوانید از سایت قلم چی قبولی ها در رشته تربیت بدنی امسال و سال های گذشته رو ببینین (کارنامه کنکور آن ها قابل مشاهده است)

کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه

داوطلب انسانی با این کارنامه در دانشگاه روزانه گنبد قبول شده : (رتبش در منقطه 3 حدودا 32 هزار بود)

نام درس
چند از 10
درصد

ادبيات فارسي
3
29.4%

عربي
1
8%

معارف
1
14.7%

زبان
1
-2.6%

رياضي
1
0%

اقتصاد
1
4.5%

ادبيات تخصصي
1
1.2%

عربي تخصصي
1
8.4%

تاريخ وجغرافيا
2
21.2%

علوم اجتماعي
-1
-6.6%

فلسفه ومنطق
-1
-6.6%

روانشناسي
1
8.4%



==========================

کارنامه زیر مربوط به قبولی در دانشگاه گلستان هست (روزانه) (رتبش در منقطه 3 حدودا 22 هزار بود)

ادبيات فارسي
2
18.7%

عربي
1
9.4%

معارف
1
14.7%

زبان
1
-1.3%

رياضي
1
-5%

اقتصاد
2
20%

ادبيات تخصصي
3
30%

عربي تخصصي
1
-3.3%

تاريخ وجغرافيا
1
5.6%

علوم اجتماعي
-2
-15%

فلسفه ومنطق
1
0%

روانشناسي
4
35%



=======================================

کارنامه زیر مربوط به قبولی در دانشگاه گلستان هست (روزانه) (رتبش در منقطه 2 حدودا 109 هزار بود)

نام درس
چند از 10
درصد

ادبيات فارسي
1
0%

عربي
1
5.4%

معارف
1
5.4%

زبان
1
0%

زمين شناسي
1
0%

رياضيات
1
6.7%

زيست شناسي
1
0%

فيزيك
1
-1.1%

شيمي
1
0%



=======================================

کارنامه زیر مربوط به قبولی در دانشگاه گنبد هست (روزانه) (رتبش در منقطه 3 حدودا 28 هزار بود)

ادبيات فارسي
3
28%

عربي
1
5.4%

معارف
4
44%

زبان
2
21.4%

زمين شناسي
1
0%

رياضيات
1
3.4%

زيست شناسي
1
13.7%

فيزيك
2
21.2%

شيمي
1
13.4%



موفق باشید

----------


## broslee

از ریاضی هم میشه معلم ورزش شد.
ظرفیت های پارسال رو مطالعه کن.

----------


## faraneh

سلام .من دوستم با یه تلاش معمولی رو به خیلی پایین! رف سر کنکور تجربی و تربیت بدنی خرم اباد اورد. شما با عمومی ها میتونی تربیت بدنی شهر خوب بیاری.تو تجربی و ریاضی هردو چون گرایش اصلی نیس قبول میشی موفق ورزشکار :Yahoo (79):

----------


## h_asadbeigi

> سلام 
> 
> علوم تجربی یا انسانی 
> 
> رشته ریاضی زیاد تربیت بدنی پذیرش نمیکنه!
> 
> بیشتر برای گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی و انسانی هستش
> 
> شما میتوانید از سایت قلم چی قبولی ها در رشته تربیت بدنی امسال و سال های گذشته رو ببینین (کارنامه کنکور آن ها قابل مشاهده است)
> ...


ممنونم.

من سوالم رو طور دیگه مطرح میکنم:
*ملاک قبولی در رشته تربیت بدنی با توجه به این که از هر سه رشته پذیرش دارد چیه؟ رتبه در زیرگروه یا نمره زیر گروه؟
*

----------


## Goodbye forever

> ممنونم.
> 
> من سوالم رو طور دیگه مطرح میکنم:
> *ملاک قبولی در رشته تربیت بدنی با توجه به این که از هر سه رشته پذیرش دارد چیه؟ رتبه در زیرگروه یا نمره زیر گروه؟
> *


آره هر سه گروه آزمایشی پذیرش میکنن دیگه خودتون باید ببینین از کدوم گروه آزمایشی میتونین موفق بشین (ولی رشته ریاضی کمتر ، انسانی و تجربی بیشتر پذیرش میکنن طبق دفترچه پارسال میتونین خودتون ببینین) + (دانشگاه فرهنگیان)

رتبه و نمره زیر گروه هر دوش مهم هستن!

قاعدتا رتبه در زیر گروه ملاک قرار میگیره ولی نمره زیر گروه هم از این قاعده مستثی نیست!

در کل رتبه شما در زیر گروه مهمه!

*اما نکته مهم اینه که اغلب دانشگاه های روزانه کنکور 95 براساس سوابق تحصیلی (معدل کتبی نهایی دیپلم) رشته علوم ورزشی رو پذیرش کردند (نه براساس رتبه یا نمره زیر گروه)


*اگه میخواین رشته تربیت بدنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشین باید بیشتر تلاش کنین و ترازتون باید بالای 6500 باشه و سنتون نباید بیشتر از 20 سال باشه و معدل کل دیپلم شما باید بالای 15 باشه

(نمره آزمون + رتبه در زیر گروه هردوش در دانشگاه فرهنگیان لحاظ میشه)

موفق باشین .

----------


## h_asadbeigi

> آره هر سه گروه آزمایشی پذیرش میکنن دیگه خودتون باید ببینین از کدوم گروه آزمایشی میتونین موفق بشین (ولی رشته ریاضی کمتر ، انسانی و تجربی بیشتر پذیرش میکنن طبق دفترچه پارسال میتونین خودتون ببینین) + (دانشگاه فرهنگیان)
> 
> رتبه و نمره زیر گروه هر دوش مهم هستن!
> 
> قاعدتا رتبه در زیر گروه ملاک قرار میگیره ولی نمره زیر گروه هم از این قاعده مستثی نیست!
> 
> در کل رتبه شما در زیر گروه مهمه!
> 
> *اما نکته مهم اینه که اغلب دانشگاه های روزانه کنکور 95 براساس سوابق تحصیلی (معدل کتبی نهایی دیپلم) رشته علوم ورزشی رو پذیرش کردند (نه براساس رتبه یا نمره زیر گروه)
> ...


بسیار عالی جواب دادین یک دنیا ممنونم.
واسه دانشگاه فردوسی رشته علوم ورزشی شرایط اینجوریه برای کسایی که مثل من سوال دارند:
-از ریاضیا 4 نفر روزانه میرن و 2 نفر شبانه
-از تجربی 12 نفر روزانه و 6 نفر شبانه
-از انسانیا 24 نفر روزانه و 12 نفر شبانه!!!!!!


*حل شد
*

----------

